# Logging Olympic Sport



## 04HemiRam2500 (Feb 11, 2014)

We have seen the stihl logging competitions why not be an olympic sport.

If this happens remember me guys.

Have guys and gals compete old school no chainsaws.

Competitions include using an axe for chopping a block on ground then up in a tree.
Use a maul to split wood.
Using bow saw.

Any others can be mentioned here. I do not see why it cant be an olympic sport. After all most countries are heated by wood!


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 11, 2014)

How about uphill. wood filled wheelbarrow races on snow? Each competitor has 100 equal sized splits to get up the hill and stacked (neatly). Could me singles or relay. Possibly multiple teams competing at the same time. Some checking and blocking is allowed. Scoring is a combination of time and judging on the neatness of the stack.


----------



## bmblank (Feb 11, 2014)

Wheelbarrow-cross...


----------



## Hills Hoard (Feb 11, 2014)

Stacking?...different stacking techniques..speed, accuracy, stability etc...combine it with the wheelbarrow-cross...hahah...


----------



## Cynnergy (Feb 11, 2014)

I gotta go for burling.  Love the burling.  And the spar tree climbing races - those guys are nuts.


----------



## bmblank (Feb 11, 2014)

The ones that stand on a plank they stuck in a tree and swing an ace around... I think that's my favorite.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 11, 2014)

bmblank said:


> The ones that stand on a plank they stuck in a tree and swing an ace around... I think that's my favorite.



I bet the ace ain't too happy about it.


----------



## bmblank (Feb 11, 2014)

My bad. Swype isn't perfect.

Axe


----------



## 04HemiRam2500 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey, I think we can petition for this to be an event. The problem is everyone would have to use the same size mauls and axes and bow saws.

Instead of white pine like the stihl competitions how about we use some red oak tough stuff to make it interesting.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 11, 2014)

04HemiRam2500 said:


> The problem is everyone would have to use the same size mauls and axes...


Make it the X25, not the X27, so Bigg Redd can play along.


----------



## Badfish740 (Feb 13, 2014)

It would be an interesting mix of countries that could potentially arise as contenders:

USA
Canada
Australia
Northern/Eastern European countries
Russia
China?  

Just trying to think of countries that still have large timber harvesting areas.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 13, 2014)

I think the Norwegians would dominate.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 13, 2014)

Don't forget Jamaica, man...

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cool_Runnings


----------



## ironpony (Feb 13, 2014)

definitely more of a sport than curling..........................where did that come from??
not sure what to call it but
drop the tree, buck it up, split it by hand and stack it. let it season till next Olympics, then see who could build the best fire. Long term planning.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 13, 2014)

Don't you touch my curling.........I live to close to Canada, thats a hell of a sport to watch.

Now Maine's finest. 

http://www.mainelumberjack.com/   Timber Tina's ready to go to the Olympics......


----------



## 04HemiRam2500 (Feb 13, 2014)

Flyingcow you bring up a good point should there be separate male and female events? I think yes but personally I would agree to either. 

Being serious I see no reason why this couldn't be an event well except for the wheelbarrow races.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 13, 2014)

Broad Axe competition......is that where a Broad  is swinging an Axe? 

Battle Axe??? i think thats just plain mean.


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 18, 2014)

ironpony said:


> definitely more of a sport than curling..........................where did that come from??


From Wikipedia:
Curling was invented in medieval Scotland, with the first written reference to a contest using stones on ice coming from the records of Paisley Abbey, Renfrewshire, in February 1541.

You have to try it to appreciate it ... lots going on in strategy, accuracy, being able to read the ice for curl and speed... hard on the knees though.  Another winter sport that helps us pass the time till spring and costs less than hockey  Good group of people and good times at bonspiels - if you're any good, winning bonspiels earns some money.

Logging competition part of the District Fall Fair still ...


----------



## 04HemiRam2500 (Feb 18, 2014)

What is the district Fall Fair?


----------



## bigbarf48 (Feb 18, 2014)

Lake Girl said:


> From Wikipedia:
> Curling was invented in medieval Scotland, with the first written reference to a contest using stones on ice coming from the records of Paisley Abbey, Renfrewshire, in February 1541.
> 
> You have to try it to appreciate it ... lots going on in strategy, accuracy, being able to read the ice for curl and speed... hard on the knees though.  Another winter sport that helps us pass the time till spring and costs less than hockey  Good group of people and good times at bonspiels - if you're any good, winning bonspiels earns some money.
> ...



I just cant stand the yelling 

Id tune in to the logging olympics


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 18, 2014)

04HemiRam2500 said:


> What is the district Fall Fair?


Rainy River Valley Agricultural Fall Fair - small town get together in August - think I may have missed one in the 30 years I've been here.
http://www.emofair.com/
http://www.emofair.com/loggerscompetition.html

The show isn't quite the same without Gaston Gadbout who passed away a few years ago.  His chain-saw carved bears are around....


----------



## 04HemiRam2500 (Feb 18, 2014)

hey Lake Girl, the events at this fair would be perfect for the Olympics. I'll start the petition.


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 18, 2014)

The Tea Boil can get pretty interesting ... especially when it's raining  It usually does at least one of the days


----------



## ironpony (Feb 19, 2014)

Lake Girl said:


> From Wikipedia:
> Curling was invented in medieval Scotland, with the first written reference to a contest using stones on ice coming from the records of Paisley Abbey, Renfrewshire, in February 1541.
> 
> You have to try it to appreciate it ... lots going on in strategy, accuracy, being able to read the ice for curl and speed... hard on the knees though.  Another winter sport that helps us pass the time till spring and costs less than hockey  Good group of people and good times at bonspiels - if you're any good, winning bonspiels earns some money.
> ...


 




D not get me wrong, I think it is interesting and neat the way they broom and get it in the circle but a sport?? na.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 19, 2014)

ironpony said:


> D not get me wrong, I think it is interesting and neat the way they broom and get it in the circle but a sport?? na.


Movement + coordination + strategy... it's at least as much a sport as golf.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 20, 2014)

Joful said:


> Movement + coordination + strategy... it's at least as much a sport as golf.


 

more than golf.


----------



## bmblank (Feb 20, 2014)

Either you don't play golf out you're one of those naturally talented golf players.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 20, 2014)

never hit a golf ball in my life.


----------



## bmblank (Feb 20, 2014)

Golf takes a crapload of coordination.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 20, 2014)

<-- country club brat... I played a lot of golf as a kid.  Absolutely zero interest in it today.

My mother is 70 years old, and pretty frail, but can beat just about any healthy 25 year old male in golf.  So, do you still call it a "sport"?


----------



## bmblank (Feb 20, 2014)

So you're saying since your g-ma plays it it's not a sport? Don't let your g-ma hear that.


----------

